# Please critique my first arboreal enclosure



## Cydaea (Mar 14, 2013)

I may be getting an arboreal this weekend, a sling or small juvie, probably an Avic. This will be my first arboreal, and I want to make sure I'm doing this right. Even if I don't end up getting one, I'll at least have this enclosure ready for when I do.

These are the materials I used:







Classic pretzel jar, bottle cap, plastic log hide , plant, coco fiber.
I'm hoping to get more of these hides next weekend too, I like the look of them and they can be used vertically and horizontally. My GBB and B.emilia each have one and they seem to love them. Cheap, too: 3 for €10.


Close up of the jar to show the size of the holes:







I'm actually worried the holes might be too small, but then again if the sling is smaller than expected I don't want the holes to be too big.



This is how I set it up:








Top view:







It seems really full because of the log, I suspect the T will spend most of it's time inside of the log and out of view. I'm hoping it won't be a problem, though.

Opinions, please? Suggestions for improvements?


----------



## sbullet (Mar 14, 2013)

what type of arboreal? some species like avics don't really like to use holes like that.  Same with my psalmos, I started the off with a tube log like that and they just built behind it.  I eventually halved it, and it created its own funnel.  Looks good tho.  If there is one thing I would change its ventilation.  You don't seem to have much.  I see small pinholes, you might want to add a couple half-pencil sized holes to each level to make sure there is enough.  You can always moisten the tank if its dry, but poor ventilation es no good.

---------- Post added 03-14-2013 at 05:49 PM ----------

Also about the hole size.  If you are getting a sling that is so small you are worried about the hole size being any bigger, then that container is too large.


----------



## Cydaea (Mar 14, 2013)

sbullet said:


> what type of arboreal? some species like avics don't really like to use holes like that.  Same with my psalmos, I started the off with a tube log like that and they just built behind it.  I eventually halved it, and it created its own funnel.  Looks good tho.  If there is one thing I would change its ventilation.  You don't seem to have much.  I see small pinholes, you might want to add a couple half-pencil sized holes to each level to make sure there is enough.  You can always moisten the tank if its dry, but poor ventilation es no good.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-14-2013 at 05:49 PM ----------
> 
> Also about the hole size.  If you are getting a sling that is so small you are worried about the hole size being any bigger, then that container is too large.


I'm not sure what I'm going to get, but since it's my first arboreal I'm gonna go with a beginner's species. I'll have to see what's available at the expo I'm going to.

I've been looking for something I can use to widen the holes, I used a thick needle for these but I suspected they might be too small. The plastic is thin, and I don't want to tear it, as this is the only jar I have.


eta: I managed to widen the holes to triple the size, about 3mm now. There's 20 holes on opposite sides of the jar, so 40 in total and another 20 or so in the lid. Would that be enough ventilation? I currently don't have the tools to go bigger.


----------



## Scar (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks really nice for a juvie!  Maybe a little more/bigger holes though.  I would be proud of it :thumbup:.  Definitely too big for anything under 2.5-3".


----------



## macbaffo (Mar 14, 2013)

*R: Please critique my first arboreal enclosure*

If the sling you are getting is enough small it can make its hide among the leaves of the fake plant.


----------



## Cydaea (Mar 15, 2013)

macbaffo said:


> If the sling you are getting is enough small it can make its hide among the leaves of the fake plant.


And then move into the log as it grows bigger  

The reason I went with a larger container is because I don't know what species will be available and what sizes they are. So this could be an enclosure to grow into, or just big enough for a juvie. I'm hoping for a A.versi, but I'll have to see.

I will definitely work on the ventilation some more if I can find the right tools.

ETA: 

How do these look?







If my mom asks what happened to her knitting needle, you saw nothing!


----------



## Scar (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks better, as long as the sling isn't small enough to get stuck or sneak out.  If the carapce fits, the rest will squeeze out.  Just like a snake and its head


----------



## sbullet (Mar 20, 2013)

That looks great.  If your T is two inches, you should not have a problem with escapes.  Like Scar said, check the carapace, if its bigger than the holes, your good to go.


----------

